# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Pigeon trouvé

## Luciel909

Bonjour ! Je viens de me créer ce compte car j'ai trouvé hier un pigeon qui ne réussissais pas à s'envoler.. Vivant dans un endroit où il y a de nombreux chats, j'ai préféré le récupérer dans un carton pour la nuit mais je ne vois pas d'amélioration depuis hier, il ne parvient toujours pas à s'envoler..

Il ne semble pas blessé, n'as pas d'aile plus basse que l'autres, et ne semble pas jeune donc pas tombé du nid..

Je ne sais donc pas trop quoi faire, étant chez mes parents pour la semaine et repartant ensuite, je ne vais pas pouvoir le garder bien longtemps à l'abris..

Sauriez vous ce que je peux faire ?

Je n'ai malheureusement pas d'association proche pour le recueillir, vivant sur Sedan, dans les Ardennes..

Merci beaucoup

----------


## GADYNETTE

hélas. je ne sais pas trop quoi dire...peut-être est-il tout simplement fatigué ???? soif ????

----------


## Luciel909

Je l'espère ! Mais ça fait depuis hier que son état n'évolue pas donc je me pose des questions.. Je vais encore le garder pour cette nuit, je verrais demain..

----------


## Flo13

Il arrive à picorer? Et ses fientes semblent normales?

----------


## Lapin masqué

Il serait bon de le montrer à un véto.

----------


## Lapin masqué

Il serait bon de le montrer à un véto. Ce que tu décris n'est pas très rassurant. Sinon appelle la LPO. Ils peuvent te conseiller par téléphone.

----------


## Edensong

Des nouvelles?La personne s est désinscrite

----------

